# ESP block w/continuous infusion by catheter



## dykline (Mar 7, 2018)

Does anyone know what CPT to use for an erector spinae block where a catheter was placed to be used with PCA? This is a new one for me. Thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 8, 2018)

This type of procedure has been recently discussed in the January 2018 edition of AMA CPT Assistant

AMA CPT Assistant January 2018
Surgery: Nervous System

Question: What is the appropriate code to report an erector spinae plane (ESP) block for postoperative pain in which the needle is inserted at the T5 transverse process under ultrasound guidance? A
local anesthetic test dose was delivered and a catheter was threaded. This particular ESP block was for post-thoracotomy chest wall pain.

Answer: There is no specific CPT code that describes this service; therefore, code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported for the ESP block. When reporting an unlisted code
to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent,
and need for the procedure; and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.


----------



## dykline (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you, I appreciate your help.


----------

